# Searching for Dual-Affiliated Resorts



## logan115 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi - 

Is there any way to search the Resort Database to show resorts that are affiliated with both RCI and II ?

Guessing the answer is no but thought I'd ask.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 9, 2011)

Fort Lauderdale Beach Resort. Has lockoffs, too.


----------



## logan115 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks - 

I believe SDO and SDP are as well, just trying to see if there was any functionality to do a larger search as opposed to just plugging in the name of various resorts and looking for both RCI and II descriptions.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 9, 2011)

logan115 said:


> Thanks -
> 
> I believe SDO and SDP are as well, just trying to see if there was any functionality to do a larger search as opposed to just plugging in the name of various resorts and looking for both RCI and II descriptions.
> 
> ...



Look at the resort review listing. The RCI/II ID's are there if they are dual affiliated.


----------



## Bruce W (Mar 9, 2011)

*Galleon*

The Galleon Resort in Key West is dual affiliated


----------



## chriskre (Mar 9, 2011)

Chris the Mariner resorts in SW Florida (HGVC) are dual affiliated.  

Also the starwood resort I believe.

Quite a few of the VRI resorts and Westgates.


----------



## logan115 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks All - 

Will do some more digging around.

Chris


----------



## chellej (Mar 9, 2011)

There are lots.  I own several:

Foxrun
Island Park Village
Inn of Silvercreek
Sand Pebbles
Twin Rivers


----------



## Berea1 (Mar 12, 2011)

*II is letters and RCI is numbers*

As a tug member, go to the reviews of the resorts and see which ones have both letters and numbers;  from there do an additional review to determine if both are still dual affiliated.  The oldest Marriotts were dual before the later ones  became all  II AFFILIATED. Same with Disney which have letters  because they were with II until switching completely to RCI in 2008.
Patrick


----------

